

Ask HN: Advice for internships - nrmn

I&#x27;m planning on doing a full year internship following my 3rd year of university. I would like to do one at a startup instead of a larger company. Im looking for advice on finding one, what to look for, what to avoid and what would be a fair compensation for an internship student. A slightly unrelated question, but does the area of my undergraduate matter if I have the technical skills to make up for it? Im an electrical engineer but enjoy the software engineering side. I usually do so in my spare time and would say programming and everything surrounding it is a hobby.<p>Thanks in advanced!
======
misframer
> full year internship during the summer

...summer or full year?

> advice on finding one

I interned at a startup last year right after high school. I found them during
an alumni career fair. The founders went to my high school, which is a magnet
school.

I'm working for a different startup this summer. I found them through HN on a
"Who's hiring?" thread!

> what to look for

Find one you're interested in.

> does the area of my undergraduate matter if I have the technical skills to
> make up for it?

I'm a rising 2nd year undergraduate math student. I'm not even in the
engineering school at my university. I'd say the answer is "no," but your
mileage may vary :).

If you have any specific questions, my email address is on my profile. Good
luck!

~~~
nrmn
How frictionless was the application process through the "Who's hiring?" post?
Was the company nearby where you lived? Or did you work remotely!

Thank you, would you be alright with me contacting you later in the year?

~~~
misframer
No friction at all. They weren't even expecting interns, so there was no
"application process." I had a chat with them at their office and they wanted
me to join.

My university's in the same town, so I was planning on staying here over the
summer.

I think the entire process was quite amazing, actually. This company was where
I wanted to be, doing what I was interested in, and produced a service that I
think has/will have a major impact.

Feel free to contact me! I can't give a lot of advice since I'm just getting
started, but I think my (limited) experiences may help.

------
dscb
In the summer after my first/second year of comp sci I took co-op positions,
compensation was ~15/hr. Seemed to be about the lowest that companies offered.
I only took something that low in order to stay in my home town and save money
that way.

Edit: Wanted to add that I'm in Canada and all co-op's through uni or
otherwise that I have seen are paid, may be different elsewhere.

~~~
nrmn
Im from Canada as well (London, Ontario to be specific). Im unsure what to
expect, and I highly doubt that any startup companies will be at my
universities job fair. Im not very interested in making tons of money, but I
want the experience more then anything.

------
conroy
I interned my second summer of college. I highly suggest interning at a start
up and a larger company, to which fits you best. I, like @misframer, also
found my first internship at a campus job fair. Your college career center
should have relevant information.

If you'd like any personal advice, feel free to reach out. My email address is
in profile.

~~~
nrmn
Any advice on what to avoid? Also I feel Im at a slight disadvantage, being
from Canada at a non-tech (up to date at least) oriented school.

Thank you, I may reach out to you later in the year if thats alright

